# I Hate Webos. (Warning To Those That Haven't Installed 3.0.4)



## dwluv3333 (Oct 14, 2011)

So... warning to all of you...... apparently HP webOS thinks its ok to go ahead and install 3.0.4 without any user prompt.

I boot into webOS to charge my touchpad...... go out to eat... come back home and notice "webOS 3.0.4 was successfully installed"....

WTF

to all of you guys who haven't upgraded to 3.0.4.... I don't know what configuration suddenly caused webOS to do this... but I guess don't leave WiFi connected and charged when away..??

i hate webOS.

I had to get that rant out of my system.

Thank you.

EDIT: I just found how to get Android back thanks to that FAQ. Thanks and I'm glad the CM software is resilient.


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

dwluv3333 said:


> So... warning to all of you...... apparently HP webOS thinks its ok to go ahead and install 3.0.4 without any user prompt.
> 
> I boot into webOS to charge my touchpad...... go out to eat... come back home and notice "webOS 3.0.4 was successfully installed"....
> 
> ...


I feel your pain, I ranted over at PreCentral about it and got told:

1) That's what the majority of users want
2) It's a virtue (for the developers maybe, not the poor sods that use the thing)

Apparently it's worse than just repeatedly having to click "Install Later" (bad enough), after 3 days or so it goes ahead and does it anyway.

By design.

I hope whoever designed this only has webOS skills, is currently out of work and has a big mortgage to service.

Now my accelerometer is screwed in the few games I own, whoop-de-do.


----------



## CombatTalon2 (Oct 23, 2011)

Block WebOS updates. http://www.webos-int...locking_Updates
I used Internalz in WebOS and just changed the permissions to -X -X -X

Good luck!


----------



## JMillion (Oct 21, 2011)

dang i didnt realize it installs it automatically. thats crazy. i guess i havent been on it long enough lately for it to do it. been on the android side


----------



## peterfares (Aug 26, 2011)

What's the big deal? Why does it matter of WebOS updated? It doesn't block the installation of Android.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

qq


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

peterfares said:


> What's the big deal? Why does it matter of WebOS updated? It doesn't block the installation of Android.


 Every time I tried updating webOS to 3.0.4 it boot loops. I've been smart enough to have moboot in a cminstall folder just in case, so I can just go to the bootloader, and flash it. So I will be disabling webOS updates!

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Not that it really matters. Though I guess, I never use webOS 

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

dwluv3333 said:


> EDIT: I just found how to get Android back thanks to that FAQ. Thanks and I'm glad the CM software is resilient.


You should have used ACME installer from alpha2 when installing alpha2. In updates webOS multiboot script that restores moboot functionality after webOS update automatically and transparently.
It's not too late, install anything using (or just run it while having an empty cminstall dir in your media partition) ACME installer from alpha2 to update the script.
This is relevant for anybody who installer alpha2 with CWM (or did not switch to alpha2 yet).


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

/firstworldproblems


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

CombatTalon2 said:


> Block WebOS updates. http://www.webos-int...locking_Updates
> I used Internalz in WebOS and just changed the permissions to -X -X -X
> 
> Good luck!


Would you care by writing some simple steps for an average user "how to change the permissions using Internalz". It will be a big help for an average user (like myself) for avoiding these "Forced Updates" from HP.
TIA


----------



## DeadVim (Aug 29, 2011)

peterfares said:


> /firstworldproblems


Point taken, I'll start a thread on 3rd World Debt next and we'll see if we can spread the wealth around a bit.


----------



## CombatTalon2 (Oct 23, 2011)

dark_angel said:


> Would you care by writing some simple steps for an average user "how to change the permissions using Internalz". It will be a big help for an average user (like myself) for avoiding these "Forced Updates" from HP.
> TIA


Boot into WEBOS, open program "internalz pro". navigate to "usr/bin" find file named Update Daemon. touch "updatedaemon", press "info" press "linux permissions". change the three lower toggles to -x -x -x. Reboot.


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

CombatTalon2 said:


> Boot into WEBOS, open program "internalz pro". navigate to "usr/bin" find file named Update Daemon. touch "updatedaemon", press "info" press "linux permissions". change the three lower toggles to -x -x -x. Reboot.


Thanks! when I reached to change the permission it does not let me change the three toggles, it says (view only) any thing I am doing wrong?

*Edit: I figured it out, you have switch ON the "master mode" first*


----------

